# Snake Bit Chipotle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One fiasco after another now....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/09/chipolte-being-sued-by-10-000-workers-2016-09-09/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=ecf2893e35-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-ecf2893e35-296641129


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

True colors always shine through.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

And now this.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/former-worker-at-el-segundo-chipotle-sues-chain-for-racial-discrimination/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Karma can be a son of a gun...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> And now this.
> 
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/former-worker-at-el-segundo-chipotle-sues-chain-for-racial-discrimination/


Her Latino co-workers were probably much better workers so that made her look bad so she is suing....

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Vol said:


> Her Latino co-workers were probably much better workers so that made her look bad so she is suing....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh, I dunno....I've never met a "Sheqweshu" that had a less-than-stellar work ethic and a cheery attitude hidden behind that gold tooth and 4" fake nails. 
73, Mark

....and I can say that in honesty and with a straight face because I've never even heard of (let alone "met") a Sheqweshu.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have a new Chipotle here....it opened about 4 months ago.....right next door to Chipotle on basically the same lot (about 40 feet apart) a new "Hamburgers Fi" opened up a couple of weeks ago. I noticed today when I drove by at noon that the Hamburgers Fi was packed....Chipotle had 4-5 cars. I think that the fashionable whim of Chipotle has worn off. Too much bad publicity....and well deserved IMO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So many of these chain resturantes anymore are all just hype and marketing, and not much more. They become popular, have there 3 to 5 years of fame then close up.

We have a place called Tom and Chee here. Its a chain. All they really sell is tomato soup and grilled cheese. Granted the food wasn't bad, but who really wants to go out to eat when your only options are a variation of grilled cheese. My Dad made us grilled cheese and soup when we were kids and Mom was away. Its not that hard my dad could cook it and all he cooks is grilled cheese, eggs, and hot dogs/baked bean.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> So many of these chain resturantes anymore are all just hype and marketing, and not much more. They become popular, have there 3 to 5 years of fame then close up.
> 
> We have a place called Tom and Chee here. Its a chain. All they really sell is tomato soup and grilled cheese. Granted the food wasn't bad, but who really wants to go out to eat when your only options are a variation of grilled cheese. My Dad made us grilled cheese and soup when we were kids and Mom was away. Its not that hard my dad could cook it and all he cooks is grilled cheese, eggs, and hot dogs/baked bean.


Yep, we have one of those Tom & Chee nearby in Knoxville. I am like you, how often do you want to go out to eat mater soup?

Hamburgers Fi is really good here....they even have a Waygu beef hamburger.....and Custard Ice Cream. Yum.

Regards, Mike


----------

